# This looks really good!



## Talierin (Jan 10, 2003)

It's a indy film called Ancanar... it's basically a new story set in the lands of the 2nd age... I *think* it's about men looking for Gondolin. Anyways, here's the trailer for it! http://www.ancanar.com/trailer/


----------



## Aerin (Jan 11, 2003)

That looks really good - I'm downloading the trailer now - I want to see it!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 11, 2003)

That looks *good*.

If anyone took a look at the characters one of the Elves is name Fingol*din*.

 hehehe


----------



## Link (Jan 11, 2003)

WOW! We actually get to see Beleriand!

And this is the FIRST AGE, when the elves flourished in Beleriand, and men had just awoken and begin coming into their own. It looks as if you are correct about them searching for Gondolin. I only have two gripes about it:

The old man with the Green Hooded Cloak who hugs what "seemes to be" the main character. You can tell, that his hood is made from Nylon.

The computer genrated graphics of the elven woman looking out from the terrace of a tower at night with a latern. I'm sorry, but those CG effects suck.

Other then that, it looks pretty good.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 11, 2003)

Whoops, yeah, 1st age... *mumbles something about not having read the Sil in awhile*

Well, considering it's an indy film, yeah, the special effects will prolly be a little cheesy, but as long as the plot and acting is good, it'll prolly be a good film.

Now I just hope it comes to my city!


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 11, 2003)

Sorry if I sound ignorant or dumb here: but what exactly is an Indy Film?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 11, 2003)

independant film... they aren't made under a huge production company like New Line, usually just a small one, allowing for more freedoms in filming, but with a smaller buget. Foreign films are also called indy films sometimes.


----------



## Maeglin (Jan 11, 2003)

oohhh okay, thanks for explaining that to me.


----------



## Marenautha (Jan 12, 2003)

Wow! Sounds interesting! I've gotta check that out!
Is it already out or being made?


----------



## Talierin (Jan 12, 2003)

I think it's in post-production, so they're just putting the final touches on it.


----------



## Marenautha (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh, okay. I'll have to watch for it.


----------



## Mablung (Jan 12, 2003)

The trailer is still downloading for me as it has been th past hour its a really slow site.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 12, 2003)

It is really slow it sat here for an hour (I'm on Cable btw) and only got halfway then stopped. Once they fix this bug I'll watch it


~MacAddict


----------



## Marenautha (Jan 13, 2003)

Ya. I decided not to download it yet cuz it was taking 4 million years.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 15, 2003)

You know, people have said that it takes REALLY slow but I think it may just be the size that you are downloading. I have cable and I downloaded the medium sized one and it went pretty fast.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 1, 2003)

It won't let me download... It says there is too much traffic. It says to come back later. That's too bad.


----------

